# More to see - Maggie v. Huerta Hof



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the first dog brought to me by Mittelwest, and I was hooked. Glorious temperament, confidence, sweetness, sungglieness plus she was a long coat (my favorite -I don't breed or show). Here are some pics of Miss Maggie.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Such soulful eyes. I love her coat


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very sweet looking gal.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my Gosh! What a gorgeous gal!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the jumping shot


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous... her eyes are captivating!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

What a gorgeous girl! She looks like a wonderful dog!


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

She's stunning! Nice pics


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Stunning!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous baby


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone. She is a stupendous dog. Just a dream!


----------



## retta666 (Sep 19, 2009)

She is soooooo pretty!!!
Ugh, I'm so jealous...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is absolutely STUNNING!







How old is she?


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

She's 17 months old now, and still every bit a puppy


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

She is stunning! With her at 17 months and your new handsome young Pike at 2 months you are gonna be busy, busy, busy! My 2 young coaties are 15 months apart also and while they have kept me on my toes they have also brought such joy! It caught my eye in another post you made that these are your 5th and 6th GSDs but first coaties which is the same story for us also. Welcome to the coatie club and the forum


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Credit should go were credit is due...this dog was bred by Carlos and Robin Huerto of Huerto Hof German Shepherds. Breeders of excellent dogs, hard-working, and totally dedicated to the breed. This is not a Mittlewest dog.


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDRuleCredit should go were credit is due...this dog was bred by Carlos and Robin Huerto of Huerto Hof German Shepherds. Breeders of excellent dogs, hard-working, and totally dedicated to the breed. This is not a Mittlewest dog.


Oh, goodness, new to the forum and I have messed up already. I only meant that Julie at Mittelwest matched us up and made the sale. I apologize if that was misleading. I did put Maggie's full name in the title to indicate she was a Huerta Hof shepherd. I cannot thank them enough for bringing me this magical beauty.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Oh, goodness, new to the forum and I have messed up already. I only meant that Julie at Mittelwest matched us up and made the sale. I apologize if that was misleading. I did put Maggie's full name in the title to indicate she was a Huerta Hof shepherd. I cannot thank them enough for bringing me this magical beauty.


I don't think you messed up at all. When I read your post that she was "brought" to you by Mittelwest and saw her full name with Huerta Hof, I assumed she was bred by Huerta Hof and came to you via Mittelwest. Seemed clear enough to me


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Funny how she just looks like a completely confident & calm girl (ie non-reactive vs sedate) - I wanted to see more of their dogs, but unfortunately the Heuerta Hof site is either down or misdirected









I tried this link from PDB http://www.huertahof.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The site has been down for a while, but Robin and Carlos are very active in training and breeding, and very generous with their time and knowledge.


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AltoFunny how she just looks like a completely confident & calm girl (ie non-reactive vs sedate) - I wanted to see more of their dogs, but unfortunately the Heuerta Hof site is either down or misdirected
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is definitely not sedate







Still full of puppy energy even at 17 months, but she is utterly confident in every situation. And the sweetness. Oh my, the sweetness is so special. I've never seen her nervous. We take her everywhere and call her our "portable puppy".


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------

